# Books on CBT



## dazeerae (Apr 29, 2006)

I've been discussing using CBT with my therapist and he gave me a list of people, including Meichenbaum, Albert Ellis, and Beck, that were researchers in CBT or RET because he wanted me to get a book on CBT. I did a search on Amazon to see about getting a book on CBT, but the ones I saw are expensive textbooks. Do you know of a "lay person's" book on CBT?


----------



## Spiritturtle (Dec 19, 2007)

I haven't finished it yet, but "Dying of Embarassment " is a good book to read. It's only 200 pages long so shouldn't be to cumbersome to get through. It helps you to look at your SA from a personal level and provides options on how to deal with situations that cause anxiety including CBTs. Whatever book you choose, I wish you luck on your journey to recovery.

-Shawn


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

When Panic attacks by Dr David Burns is an excellent book. Dying of Embarrassment is also a good book. I purchase both books for my library.


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

I really like Gillian Butler's Overcoming Social Anxiety book. She even did a set of CBT workbooks for that. The books by David Burns are also very good for CBT, although not specific to SA.


----------



## dazeerae (Apr 29, 2006)

Thank you for your suggestions. I think I saw the book, When Panic Attacks, on Amazon. Right now I'm working on overcoming depression in addition to my social issues, so I ordered these 2 workbooks: 
Thoughts & Feelings: Taking Control of Your Moods and Your Life
The Cognitive Behavioral Workbook for Depression: A Step-by-Step Program
I hope these workbooks will help. I really need to get a handle on my depression. It is overwhelming.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Feeling good handbook by Dr.David Burns


----------

